# Anubias on rocks



## elusive_fish (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi, I've made a fake rock background for a new malawi cichlid tank. In the past I've had completely plant devoid malawi tanks but want to try my luck with java fern and anubias. I have a place on the face of the rock I was thinking of gluing the anubias too, but I'm not sure how successfully it would grow on the surface well off the sand substrate. Can the roots be totally free/uncovered?
The piece I have has extensive roots -if I'm going to stick out to the rock wall should I trim them?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Anubias and java ferns are supposed to have their roots completely uncovered. They'll be fine.

It's usually best to trim the ends of roots when you're first planting in substrate. I never do that with anubias of java ferns.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Anubias does great on rocks for us.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Except for two, all my plants are "in the air", as planting them is a futile endeavor with the dingbats I got. lol


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Have anubias in substrate (gravel), on rocks, and most recently, wood.

All are doing fine, but the anubias in gravel could probably be doing better ... if there wasn't a seemingly permanent problem with brown diatomaceous algae in the tank that covers its leaves.

OTOH, that particular cutting's root system in the gravel is pretty impressive ... massive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Their perfect situation is to have their roots reaching over the rock and into the substrate. And shaded to avoid the algae.


----------

